# Surprise meet



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We travelled over on the train (as we do) this afternoon, and made our way to Gravelines (as we do). On her way back from walking Tess, I saw Annie snogging some bloke.
Turns out that Sandy Saunders ( who we met on the German meet last year) was here too.
Small world.
Gerald


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

It was great to meet you both again, a brief meeting like ships passing in the night. Sadly this ship is now at home and unpacking. Hope you have a great trip.

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## AuntieSandra (Nov 28, 2008)

It is a small world!!! 
:roll: 
And I'm sure you'll meet others you know. Enjoy your hols.

Unclenorman and I met Hezbezand Boombas very unexpectedly when we broke down.   :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Actually, my dear, it was Gerald and Annie who we met in 2006, then Hezbez and Grandadbaza this July after we'd broken down!!  :roll: 


You just can't get the staff! :roll: :wink:


----------



## AuntieSandra (Nov 28, 2008)

oops! :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

AuntieSandra said:


> oops! :lol: :lol:


Well... I thought you might have thanked me for pointing out your :error: !! :roll: :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi unclenorm and AuntieSandra

Glad to see you are a double act now :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Was it really 5 years ago? Blimey. Tempus fugit and all that. Currently at Nort sur Erdre. Lovely aire, next to the river.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> Was it really 5 years ago? Blimey. Tempus fugit and all that. Currently at Nort sur Erdre. Lovely aire, next to the river.


Not Jelous really :x


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Was it really 5 years ago? Blimey. Tempus fugit and all that. Currently at Nort sur Erdre. Lovely aire, next to the river.


Yes, Gerald, I'm afraid it WAS 5 years ago, when you were but a youngster!! :roll: :wink: :lol:

You, Tony, might not be jealous really, but I am!! :evil: :wink:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

UncleNorm said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > Was it really 5 years ago? Blimey. Tempus fugit and all that. Currently at Nort sur Erdre. Lovely aire, next to the river.
> ...


We have to wait till Thursday to get away :roll:


----------

